# Aeropuerto "Jorge Chávez" nominado al premio "World Travel Awards"



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Si de hecho que se ha dado un cambio bastante considerable. De todas maneras le faltan muchas cosas mas y entre una de ellas esta la parte de los counters donde atienden los representantes de las aerolineas que estan viejos y no tienen todavia tecnologia de ultima generacion.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

que son mangas ?????


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

jajajajajaja, tenía que ser perupd jajajajaja


----------



## agliati2005 (Mar 31, 2006)

Que buena noticia!, es un gusto ver que en Lima se empezo a construir a lo grande, por cierto el aeropuerto esta increible!
Felicidades amigos peruanos!!!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> que son mangas ?????


Son estas vainas que hacen q los pasajeros no sean expuestos al aire libre cuando salen o entran al avión. Los únicos aeropuertos peruanos que tienen mangas son Cuzco y Lima.


----------



## VarthDader (Apr 14, 2006)

> Y que arreglen el radar que muestra aviones fantasma... jejeje


Y que tampoco permite aterrizar cuando hay neblina :eek2:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

VarthDader said:


> Y que tampoco permite aterrizar cuando hay neblina :eek2:


Así es...el problema no es la neblina, ya que en muchos otros aeropuertos se aterriza en peores condiciones...el problema es el radar que no puede hacer que el aterrizaje sea seguro cuando los controladores no pueden ver el avión directamente...la cosa es que los controladores ven el avión en la pantalla del radar, pero aparecen otras aeronaves que no saben si son reales o producto de la alucinación del dispositivo :runaway:


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

Pase dos veces por ese aeropuerto este año pero de noche pero lo poco que pude apreciar es bien meritorio. De dìa debe ser mas bello y grande aun, al vista.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 29, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Aeropuerto "Jorge Chávez" nominado al premio "World Travel Awards"
> 
> 
> La ceremonia de premiación se llevará a cabo el próximo 13 de noviembre en el Royal Opera House en Londres y será transmitida por la BBC, Sky News y CNN, con lo cual se espera llegar a 1 billón de hogares en el ámbito internacional.
> ...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Pues debe ser una mala traduccion en ingles, puesto que la expresion inglesa "billion" quiere decir 1000 millones, en cambio "billon" en español es millones de millones.
asi que seria 1000 millones de hogares, es igual que en algunos libros dice: la tierra tiene mas de 6 billones de personas.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Locales dentro del Perú Plaza









Salida de pasajeros arribantes









Hall de llegadas


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Esmeralda said:


> JT 69 said:
> 
> 
> > Aeropuerto "Jorge Chávez" nominado al premio "World Travel Awards"
> ...


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

X cieto!! yo lei que al final El Aeropuerto de Lima gano ese concurso!! q bueno!


----------

